

Ask HN: Who needs monitoring? - meesterdude

It still amazes me that there are servers and sites out there that do not have even the most basic of monitoring.<p>So, I&#x27;m trying an experiment. tell me what you have (sites,servers,gear,vpn,whatever) and we&#x27;ll make a plan for monitoring it.<p>If your needs are super simple; there are services we can hook you up with for free. If you have slightly more advanced needs, I can add you to my monitoring box. If you&#x27;re needs are significantly more advanced, I can setup a dedicated box (or boxes) for you.<p>What can be monitored? 
Disk space usage, CPU utilization, backup validity, 100+ dns health checks, site exercise checks, spam blacklist checks, log conditions, call queues, emails can be sent&#x2F;received, network gear, sudden abnormalities, electrical power states, voltage &#x2F; temperature measurements, and pretty much anything you can think of.<p>Or, maybe you just need something to watch your watchers, or to serve as a secondary check. Or whatever.<p>I only ask that you pay what it&#x27;s worth. Maybe you just pay me for my time (my rate is $150&#x2F;hr) to implement, or maybe you just pay me $10&#x2F;check&#x2F;mo, or maybe you pay me nothing because you don&#x27;t want to or can&#x27;t. It&#x27;s up to you.<p>Email me r.monitoringdude@ruru.name if you&#x27;re interested.
======
mackenzielaffer
Never get limited access to any of your favorite website. Bypass every
internet firewall using our technology based on latest protocols like PPTP,
L2TP and others.

Your access will never be limited on any website. Access any geo-blocked
website like Netflix, Facebook, YouTube, and hundreds more. Enjoy global
access to any website of your liking.

@ivacy have Every things solutions about Security, Secure, speed, privacy, GO
ANONYMOUS ON THE WEB

